# Permanent Residency application in Australia,



## Liz13

Hi,

I would like to know under which category of ANZSCO Occupations list my job will fall into. I'm a Software engineer working under Communication Business Unit in an IT firm in India working as an Automation Test Engineer working on VOIP , SBCs, router devices, communication devices etc. Anyone???


----------

